
Linux 4.7 will fully support Chromebook pixel 2015 - funkaster
http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1608.1/04633.html
======
funkaster
This is huge... the only thing missing in 4.6 was audio. Now we'll finally
have full support for this machine in mainline :)

